# CR2032 best battery company



## paul.soumyabrata (May 9, 2012)

My CR2032 CMOS battery have run out of it's charge, in my DG33FB(It has been 4 yours since I have bought my computer, so it is quite obvious!). I want to know which is the best company to buy this CR2032 battery, and what will be it's average cost?


----------



## d6bmg (May 9, 2012)

There is no particular company which makes better CMOS battery. All are same and cost around 20/-


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (May 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> There is no particular company which makes better CMOS battery. All are same and cost around 20/-



Any particular reputed brands in the market that I should look out for?


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 9, 2012)

Maxell, Newsun, KTS, etc.

All are good enough.


----------

